# Deflate / Re-Inflate



## mtodriscoll

A couple questions...

1) Re-Inflating
I've read lots of posts on here about deflating your tires before heading out onto the sand, but not much is mentioned about re-inflating the tires once ready to head out on the road.
Do most of you 'limp your away along' to the closest filling station with an air hose - or do most people carry their own portable compressors? Fearful of causing damage to tires/rims/etc. driving on the road with 15psi.

2) Tire Pressure Sensors
Has anyone experienced any damage to the tire pressure sensors found on newer trucks after rapid deflating for beach driving? Do the alarms thrown by the pressure sensors clear themselves once proper pressure is attained?

Thanks,
Matt O
Virginia


----------



## mtodriscoll

Hey, self, why don't you use the search engine like everyone else?
For #1: Opinions seem to vary. Many just drive on the road (carefully) to a station with an air hose. Others use portable compressors. Looks like the ultimate answer is up to me, balancing road risks against compressor costs.
For #2: I found this post on tire pressure sensors: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...eaches-and-let-the-air-down&highlight=inflate. Looks to be a mixed bag depending on truck brands.


----------



## Alexy

No need to be rude to that guy.......


----------



## RoryGoggin

alexy said:


> no need to be rude to that guy.......


lol!


----------



## Garboman

mtodriscoll said:


> A couple questions...
> 
> 1) Re-Inflating
> I've read lots of posts on here about deflating your tires before heading out onto the sand, but not much is mentioned about re-inflating the tires once ready to head out on the road.
> Do most of you 'limp your away along' to the closest filling station with an air hose - or do most people carry their own portable compressors? Fearful of causing damage to tires/rims/etc. driving on the road with 15psi. I know a few fellas that would go down to 15 PSI but they were primarily interested in keeping the vehicle in 2wd
> 
> 2) Tire Pressure Sensors
> Has anyone experienced any damage to the tire pressure sensors found on newer trucks after rapid deflating for beach driving? Do the alarms thrown by the pressure sensors clear themselves once proper pressure is attained?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt O
> Virginia


I typically would drop the tire pressure to around 20 PSI and I say around cause I would deflate the tires by eye, I have not seen an air pressure gauge that stayed reliable in a salt/sand environment...... when the tires 'looked" to have sufficient bulge to allow safe and hassle free driving on the beach I would stop letting air out.

If you go down to 15 PSI and below you increase the danger of breaking the bead loose and you do have to go an re-inflate immediately after leaving the beach as 15 PSI is not safe to drive on roadways

I would not re-inflate the tires until I was done fishing for the immediate future, as in I would drive "slower than normal" on the road, and if beach fishing was planned for the next day(s) the tires would be left at 20 PSI until driving on the beach was not in the plans

I have no experience with the new pressure sensors, it is my understanding they are an irritation you have to put up with

On the OBX anyway there are air compressors available near most of the ramps


----------



## Jersey Hunter

I use a Viair 400 when I fish where there isn't a place to fill tires close. It will bring my tires up from 15 lb. to 35 lb. in about 1 1/2 min. seems like it is a strong unit and is easy to use. I keep my engine running because it pulls a lot of amps.


----------



## 1BadF350

Garboman said:


> I typically would drop the tire pressure to around 20 PSI and I say around cause I would deflate the tires by eye, I have not seen an air pressure gauge that stayed reliable in a salt/sand environment...... when the tires 'looked" to have sufficient bulge to allow safe and hassle free driving on the beach I would stop letting air out.
> 
> If you go down to 15 PSI and below you increase the danger of breaking the bead loose and you do have to go an re-inflate immediately after leaving the beach as 15 PSI is not safe to drive on roadways
> 
> I would not re-inflate the tires until I was done fishing for the immediate future, as in I would drive "slower than normal" on the road, and if beach fishing was planned for the next day(s) the tires would be left at 20 PSI until driving on the beach was not in the plans
> 
> I have no experience with the new pressure sensors, it is my understanding they are an irritation you have to put up with
> 
> On the OBX anyway there are air compressors available near most of the ramps



I cant add anything to what Garbo already mentioned here. I have driven my truck for days with 15 front, 10 rear as long as I was staying in the immediate vicinity of where I was fishing. You have to be very careful around turns or you will indeed throw a bead and that will ruin your year for sure. It can be done though.
Anything beyond the immediate vicinity and I re-inflate.


----------



## EABiker

I air down to 18 front and rear the day I get to OBX. Two weeks later, I air back up to normal to go home. No issues, even at 55mph between villages.


----------



## Alexy

EABiker said:


> I air down to 18 front and rear the day I get to OBX. Two weeks later, I air back up to normal to go home. No issues, even at 55mph between villages.


Awesome ....when I am in frisco I never touch the tires when I go down to 18-20 and I am going between Hatteras and up to Buxton. I have always aired up when I went up to Avon because of the 55 stretch between there and I was afraid of damamging the tires. Nice to hear a report on not having issues.


----------



## cooper138

i keep them at 20 the whole time and just keep it under 50 between the villages. you'll have a lot of impatient people who will ride your butt between buxton and avon and avon and the tri village but heck with em. never understood why it was so important for some people to fly by and pass me in the few minutes to buxton from avon only to have me catch back up at dillons? guess some people just really need that extra 10 seconds they gain by passing.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I have not had a beach buggy in so many years it is pathetic. I had the little 12v compressor that took FOREVER to air up.
I am looking for a buggy now and will DEFINITELY have a 3 gallon 110 volt compressor run with an inverter.
quick convenient air is a MUST for anyone that frequently changes their air pressure.
A compressor like this one can be found at flea markets and* ALL *pawn shops for $50. New at the box stores for less than a hundred $.


----------



## RoryGoggin

BarefootJohnny said:


> I have not had a beach buggy in so many years it is pathetic. I had the little 12v compressor that took FOREVER to air up.
> I am looking for a buggy now and will DEFINITELY have a 3 gallon 110 volt compressor run with an inverter.
> quick convenient air is a MUST for anyone that frequently changes their air pressure.
> A compressor like this one can be found at flea markets and* ALL *pawn shops for $50. New at the box stores for less than a hundred $.
> View attachment 13047


Or Harbor Freight has one for on sale for $39.99 right now.


----------



## Yota924x4

I have 2 12v compressors. The small one takes about 8 minutes to inflate a 32" from 18-37psi. The larger takes 2 minutes. Both have been modified for speed and reliability. I run the "tire buddies" automatic deflators. The little compressor is $27 at harbor freight the larger one is 60 at pepboys it's a masterflow mv-1050 and there are plenty of threads on offroad forums on how to beef them up


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Dang It !!!!! now I need that little Harbor Freight air compressor and it is not carried at my store any more !!!
besides, it is gone back up to $60 on line. The little white 3 gallon 120v one.
Life's Lesson #27. If you see it and you want it, BUY IT RIGHT THEN AND THERE !!!
Will explore the larger 12volt models as well.

oh well, the* XJ Country* Saga continues. :fishing:


----------



## kurazy kracka

I will drop mine to 22-25 and leave it there until the fishing trip is over. so when I go to hatteras for a week I will air down and leave it aired down till the trip is done.


----------



## Papa-T

I usually drop mine to 15. Here's a story for you. The only time I never deflated my tires I was heading to the point. My wife was riding shotgun and reading one of the local papers as we were heading out. She simply ask "aren't you going to take the air out" now I was making a quick trip out to meet up with a friend. My macho self said "No just going out and right back, no need. I'll be fine. I was following another truck and they made a quick stop. I hit the brakes and my Chevrolet burried to the frame. My wife kinda smilled but didn't say a word. Don't know what was worse. Digging out, being pulled out by a Ford or her not saying anything. Trust me after digging for an hour I was more than happy to hook to that beautiful jacked up Ford.


----------



## dsurf

Recommend slightly more PSI in the front tires (2psi) to facilitate turning and not as hard on the steering mechanisms.
I leave mine aired down for the duration of the fishing trip (but not more than 5-6 days of routine driving). But I have a couple rules:

1-I always use Michelins on my trucks
2-Stay away from low profile tires.


----------



## bronzbck1

Don't spend your money on compressors when air is free. Just don't drive too fast and air up before you go home. That is what EVERYONE does that fishes the OBX


----------



## adimauro1988

I drive a Nissan titan with stock 265/70/18 and have aired down once to about 15 psi and noticed no difference then when I don't air down so I don't waste my time airing down.


----------



## bronzbck1

adimauro1988 said:


> I drive a Nissan titan with stock 265/70/18 and have aired down once to about 15 psi and noticed no difference then when I don't air down so I don't waste my time airing down.


Turn around and run in your own tracks. It will be like a wash board your driving on. Thanks for tearing up the beach for us. Everyone that runs behind you thanks you for visiting


----------



## adimauro1988

My tires are just as wide if not wider then everyone else's on the beach minus the guys in the lifted trucks, and I watch more people with aired down tires get stuck more then anything else


----------



## dsurf

adimauro1988 said:


> I drive a Nissan titan with stock 265/70/18 and have aired down once to about 15 psi and noticed no difference then when I don't air down so I don't waste my time airing down.


I can't begin to tell you how wrong this is..........it's this very attitude, naivete, or perhaps arrog*****, that closes beaches and give ORVers at bad rap.


----------



## gilly21

adimauro1988 said:


> My tires are just as wide if not wider then everyone else's on the beach minus the guys in the lifted trucks, and I watch more people with aired down tires get stuck more then anything else


265/70 wider then everyone else? Wtf? My ridgeline has 265/70's. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't make that assumption. I've tried to make the run on full tires in both my RL and exploder, stuck once and burned up the Trans fluid twice. I take the time to air down because air is free and transmissions aren't. Plus I hate the idiot ruts and don't want to be that tool. Just because u can don't mean u should. Think of other drivers too not just yourself.


----------



## adimauro1988

Idk a lot of the people that go on fort Fisher don't air down from who I've asked, and a tire that is 10.43" wide is deffinatly wider then all them Cherokees and 4runners even the 1500 and 2500's and most of them air down and leave a bigger rut then I would on a tire that big


----------



## gilly21

adimauro1988 said:


> Idk a lot of the people that go on fort Fisher don't air down from who I've asked, and a tire that is 10.43" wide is deffinatly wider then all them Cherokees and 4runners even the 1500 and 2500's and most of them air down and leave a bigger rut then I would on a tire that big


Most people that don't air down at ff end up stuck before the cedar log. The people that don't air down are the ones that cause all those loopdy loops that make your teeth chatter and bounce your head to the roof. Again just because you can do it doesn't mean you should. These are facts not opinion. You do what you want since it's a free country. Airing down makes it easier to drive on the deep sand, doesn't cause ruts to get cut up, doesn't put undue stress on your transmission and is just good sensable practice for you and your fellow fisherman.


----------



## Byrd'sWord

adimauro1988 said:


> Idk a lot of the people that go on fort Fisher don't air down from who I've asked, and a tire that is 10.43" wide is deffinatly wider then all them Cherokees and 4runners even the 1500 and 2500's and most of them air down and leave a bigger rut then I would on a tire that big


You're right, a lot of people don't air down at FF...but have you ever noticed how bumpy the ruts are on the ramp, and how the ruts smooth out the further south you head on the beach? Pretty sure this is because these people are having a hard time and decide they need to turn around and leave...or...they eventually air down because they've overheated or gotten stuck. I have 315/70r17s and I still air down to 12-14 lbs, and it certainly makes a difference. PLEASE AIR DOWN...if not for yourself, then for everyone else!


----------



## adimauro1988

Not starting an argument, but I've driven the whole thing many times just puttsing along at only a few mph with no problems no bumping or over heating and never even bogged down at all


----------



## dsurf

adimauro1988 said:


> Not starting an argument, but I've driven the whole thing many times just puttsing along at only a few mph with no problems no bumping or over heating and never even bogged down at all


We Get it! Now we're asking you to 'get it'.


----------



## Tommy

gilly21 said:


> Most people that don't air down at ff end up stuck before the cedar log. The people that don't air down are the ones that cause all those loopdy loops that make your teeth chatter and bounce your head to the roof. Again just because you can do it doesn't mean you should. These are facts not opinion. You do what you want since it's a free country. Airing down makes it easier to drive on the deep sand, doesn't cause ruts to get cut up, doesn't put undue stress on your transmission and is just good sensable practice for you and your fellow fisherman.


What Gilly said.....

Tommy


----------



## Tommy

Air down to 20 lbs when you get to the beach, use common sense while traveling between the villages then air up when you get ready to leave. Been doing this for 20+ years driving heavy Suburbans and (knock on wood) never had trouble.

Tommy


----------



## scoutin4reds

adimauro1988 said:


> Idk a lot of the people that go on fort Fisher don't air down from who I've asked, and a tire that is 10.43" wide is deffinatly wider then all them Cherokees and 4runners even the 1500 and 2500's and most of them air down and leave a bigger rut then I would on a tire that big


I run a Cherokee with 12.5" wide tires which is pretty standard for flotation tires, please just do us all a favor and start saving our beaches by airing down. Maybe those folks you've talked to who don't air down might consider airing down if done for the right reason instead of some machismo thing.


----------



## Dan Voss

So I have a question for everyone to consider since this topic has gone into ruts and maintaining drivability of on the beaches. The FF approach specifically seems to get very deep tracks going from everyone driving in the same track, fully aired tires making it all that much worse from what I understand. Is it better to just follow the ruts or is it better to get on the high stuff and push the sand back into the ruts? I am very new to beach driving so maybe I'm asking a dumb question. I run a Cherokee with 12.5's as well so even at 20 lbs I still get almost no "squish" to my tires but I am pretty sure it does help by not displacing as much sand as it would at a normal pressure.


----------



## bronzbck1

My jeep does well out of the rutt where my ford rides better in them I think that depends on the vehicle.


----------



## dsurf

The principle behind airing down is to make a bigger footprint.......ie floating on top of the sand by deflating........check out this video






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTnkxrEnt7A


----------



## Jersey Hunter

dsurf said:


> The principle behind airing down is to make a bigger footprint.......ie floating on top of the sand by deflating........check out this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTnkxrEnt7A


That says it all


----------



## Dan Voss

Nice video, Thanks. I have been playing around with running my Jeep at 20 psi all the time and even with a few trips up to Wilmington have not had any problems with just leaving them there. Might try lower yet for the sand to see if it makes driving even easier but then I'd have to air up before heading anywhere very far. I like it at 20 because it isn't my daily driver but if my wife jumps in it I don't have to worry that I've left it sitting unsafe for her to drive a little.


----------



## Fordobx

I go to 20 when I get there and reinflate when I go home


----------

